# Relationship Bad Habits? Here's how to break them



## RachelMoheban

What Are Your Relationship Bad Habits?

Each relationship is unique with each partner bringing their own idiosyncrasies into their relationship.

And as a unit, couples can develop their own particular relationship bad habits.

As the saying goes, bad habits are hard to break. In a relationship it is crucial to put in the work to break any relationship bad habits that you and your partner have brought into your relationship and have developed together.

These bad habits form a barrier to a healthy and harmonious relationship in the long-run.

These are the top 3 general relationship bad habits that creep up in most relationships:

·	Assuming – Don’t ever make assumptions in your relationship. Whatever the situation, remember ‘don’t assume, communicate.’ 
·	Taking your partner for granted – Just as it is crucial to be good to each other, it is equally as important to thank your partner for all the things that he/she does for you and to appreciate each other.
·	Disrespecting each other – disrespect in a relationship is a big ‘no-no.’ Disrespect in front of the children, in public or even in private is not ok. Mutual respect is the foundation of any healthy relationship.

Make an effort to eradicate these bad habits from your relationship. This does not happen overnight and requires time, patience and effort from both partners.

And if you and your partner have your own unique relationship bad habits (e.g. eating dinner in front of the television, not calling each other during the workday) work on these one-by-one to create an even stronger, more harmonious relationship.

To have access to even more f.r.e.e relationship advice and insights sent straight to your email box, visit www.therelationshipsuite.com to receive instant access to your f.r.e.e. Relationship Suite Starter Kit

And for direct expert Relationship Advice, make use of my f.r.e.e Ask The Relationship Expert service.


----------



## qwiffles

thanks for sharing!


----------



## AaronHillman

Nice post!


----------



## TXTrini

Thank you


----------

